# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  grudnjak za dojenje

## dorijana

bok curke!
imam jedno pitanje. već se tjednima spremam ići kupiti grudnjak za dojenje a i općenito neki grudnjak jer su mi moji dosadašnji već "na knap". nešto malo što sam gledala grudnjake vidjela sam da su dosta skupi, po 250 do 300 kn. htjela sam vas pitati da li je neka od vas našla negdje u zg-u neke po cijeni povoljnije grudnjake za dojenje? jel' to baš nužno? pretpostavljam da je puno praktičnije!
eh, da u 34. sam tjednu trudnoće i skupljam si polako stvarčice za mene i bebu   :Smile:  
pusica svima   :Kiss:

----------


## div

Ja sam kupila grudnjak u tintiliniću negdje za 120 kn,ali to je bilo tek kad sam došla iz rodilišta ,jer da sam kupila u trudnoći bi mi vjerojatno bio sad premali.Moraš imati na umu da kad rodiš i navre ti mlijeko,cike će ti biti veće :/ 

__________

d 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## srecica

Liscini su meni odlicni, ja sam kupila u Nami na trgu ako se dobro sjecam po 140 kn. Evo linka http://www.lisca.hr/index.php?sv_path=12,13,29,219,282

A kupila sam jedan i u Aniti za 170 kn pa mi se nekak sav ofucao.

----------


## Eowyn

muller, city centar, 60-ak kuna, a odlični!! ne isplati se kupovati skuplje a ovi iz mullera su provjereno dobri.

----------


## vissnja

Ja imam dva Liscina i odlični su, a koštaju kod nas nešto više od 15e, to je kao što kaže srecica oko 140kn.
Nosim ih već šest meseci svaki dan i kao novi su, jedino što sam uspela naći samo dva u mom broju   :Mad:   (valjda žene sa D korpicama ne doje)

----------


## ornela_m

Nije grudnjak i nije u Zagrebu, ali ako ides ti ili neko tvoj do HMa uskoro, mozda da nabavis njihovu majicu (za dojenje)? Ja sam ju pocela nositi sad kako se blizi zima i ne zelim da mi ledja budu gola dok dojim, jer je jako duga i rastezljiva. Majica se otkopcava na tregeru isto kao grudnjak, a ima dupli sloj tkanine koji ide preko grudi. Ja u zadnje vrijeme sve cesce ne nosim grudnjak ako imam tu majicu. Moze se naci na odjelu za trudnice/mame i imaju ih u crnoj i bijeloj boji.

----------


## Trina

Ja nisam nikad koristila grudnjake za dojenje nego obične bez žice.A znali su biti i po 30,40 kn  :Grin:

----------


## dorijana

znači, lisca, nama, muller, tintilinić...
hvala vam puno curke!   :D  pomogle ste mi! sada ću barem ići ciljano u te dućane a ne rastepsti se po cijelom gradu.
bokić svima!   :Kiss:

----------


## ssss

Za malo veče cice cca 4 ili ti 8o c NAJBOLJI su Kometovi (ja imam 9o c  8))
Kažem najbolji jer imam i ove predhodne spominjane i nemogu se ni mjerit

----------


## m@m@

u mulleru i city centru. meni su ok, i jako su prakticni. mislim da je kostao oko 60, 70kn

----------


## dramica

> u mulleru i city centru. meni su ok, i jako su prakticni. mislim da je kostao oko 60, 70kn


potpisujem

----------


## cokolina

> Za malo veče cice cca 4 ili ti 8o c NAJBOLJI su Kometovi (ja imam 9o c  8))
> Kažem najbolji jer imam i ove predhodne spominjane i nemogu se ni mjerit


gdje ima tih kometovih za kupiti i posto su?

----------


## Ana :-)

Što se tiče grudnjaka...ja bi ih sve zamjenila za top.
Rastezljivi su, udobni, cicu samo izvadim, znači nema micanja kopči...u sljedećoj trudnoći uopće neću kupovati grudnjake nego samo topove.
Zakon su mi  :Wink:

----------


## ssss

> ssss prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za malo veče cice cca 4 ili ti 8o c NAJBOLJI su Kometovi (ja imam 9o c  8))
> Kažem najbolji jer imam i ove predhodne spominjane i nemogu se ni mjerit
> 
> 
> gdje ima tih kometovih za kupiti i posto su?


Probaj u nami, a cijena im je oko 130-140kn

----------


## Lutonjica

> Što se tiče grudnjaka...ja bi ih sve zamjenila za top.
> Rastezljivi su, udobni, cicu samo izvadim, znači nema micanja kopči...u sljedećoj trudnoći uopće neću kupovati grudnjake nego samo topove.
> Zakon su mi


ako su ti cice 80 C ili veće, nemreš koristiti top   :Laughing:  
mislim možeš, ale nedajbože potrčat ili malo brže hodat   :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Da li postoje još neki osim ovdje nabrojanih. Meni nitijedan ne paše jer su mi svi uski ispod grudiju (ili preko leđa, svejedno) i režu me. Kupila sami taj Liscin 95 C, za same grudi mi je (i dalje) malo prevelik, a ubija me neadekvatna širina   :Sad:  . Veće ne proizvode. Kometove su mi košarice preblizu, i puuno prevelike ako uzmem u toj veličini. Poludit ću!

----------


## LIMA

Ja sam kupila u Kauflandu, oko 100 kn. 
(Meni je skroz normalno da kad kupim grudnjak recnem gumu između grudiju i ispod pazuha.)

----------


## di_zg

ja imam dva užasno skupa anitina grudnjaka i ne vrijede niti pola koliko dođu. Jedan mi se strgao na kopči i moram ga  baciti a drugi se toliko ofucao ko da ga nosim godinama. Na kraju sam si kupila par grudnjaka na placu sa žicom i mekanim košaricama (ja sam ovisnica o grudnjacima sa žicom) i pokazali su mi se sto puta praktičniji. I da, uvijek imam neku majcu na bretelice preko toga + normalnu majcu koju već imam tako da mi je dojenje lako iskombinirati da nisam gola.

----------


## ale

Ja sam isto u Nami uzela jedan rel. jeftin grudnjak cca 120 kn (mislim da je Komet) koji mi je draži i od Liscinog i Anitinog koje imam. Udoban je jako i izrađen od 100 % pamuka što ovi drugi nisu.

----------


## Thlaspi

imam jedno pitanje vezano uz te grudnjake koje spominjete....
imam široka leđa i meni se pamučni skroz "pokupe" prema vratu. jesu li ti Liscini, kometovi itd. barem malo ojačami straga tako da mi ne pobjegnu odmah gore na leđima (jer mi se onda cice još više objese naprijed i grudnjak mi niš ne drži)?

----------


## sirius

Ako ti grudnjak bježi prema gore na leđima ne kupuješ dobar broj.
Mislim da bi trebala manji obujam ispod prsa ,a veće košarice.
Tada ti neće bježati.Izmjeri se ispod grudi i preko grudi ,i potraži veličine u tablicama kod proizvođača donjeg rublja(ima i na inetrnetu).

----------


## khaa

odlični grudnjaci oko 180 kn u bambolini kod petrove bolnice
imam velike grudi i niti jedan grudnjak mi nikad nije dobar - imam dva cantaloop i savršeni su mi - već 6 mjeseci ih perem i derem i prezadovoljna sam, vrijede svaku kunu
cantaloop

----------


## Pina

> muller, city centar, 60-ak kuna, a odlični!! ne isplati se kupovati skuplje a ovi iz mullera su provjereno dobri.


Potpisujem!

----------


## lukava puščica

ja imam 1 pamucni kometov (dobar, 130kn) i 1 od mikrofibre anitin (puno bolji, 250kn). isprobala sam sve zive marke al glavni problem su mi bile male grudi i uska ledja i ogromne kosarice koje se nude. na jedvite jade sam nasla ova 2 i kupila sam samo 1 br veci opseg ledja i 1 broj dublju kosaricu i super su mi sad. ovaj od mikrofibre mi je super, jako je mekan i puno cesce ga nosim i lakse se otkopcava i zakopcava, dok me pamucni cijelo vrijeme zulja i podsjeca da je tu.

----------


## belurka

Ja kupila od Lisce, cini mi se 150kn, fenomenalan je. I uzela 2 na plazu po 60kn, ma nisu ni deseti dio ovog Liscinog. Da uzimam opet, ne bi uzela ove s plaza. Jeftino je al na kraju jako losi, zuljaju i dosta su tvrdi!

----------


## Kate13

Meni su najbolji oni Triumphovi kojima se cijela košarica odvoji od bretele. 
Imam i jedan Liscin, njegov kroj mi baš ne odgovara, no svejedno dobro dođe za silu dok se ovi Triumphovi peru.

----------


## Minda

> Što se tiče grudnjaka...ja bi ih sve zamjenila za top.
> Rastezljivi su, udobni, cicu samo izvadim, znači nema micanja kopči...u sljedećoj trudnoći uopće neću kupovati grudnjake nego samo topove.
> Zakon su mi


i meni su topovi super, i koristim ih od početka, mekani, udobni, nema kopči - savrseni! 
Iz mullera taj grudnjak meni je bezveze - neudoban i bratelice su preblizu pa mi stoje na vratu i ak bi njega nosila mogu zaboraviti dekoltirane majice   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Meni su najbolji oni Triumphovi kojima se cijela košarica odvoji od bretele. 
> Imam i jedan Liscin, njegov kroj mi baš ne odgovara, no svejedno dobro dođe za silu dok se ovi Triumphovi peru.


kod mene obratno   :Laughing:

----------


## Kate13

> Kate13 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni su najbolji oni Triumphovi kojima se cijela košarica odvoji od bretele. 
> Imam i jedan Liscin, njegov kroj mi baš ne odgovara, no svejedno dobro dođe za silu dok se ovi Triumphovi peru.
> 
> 
> kod mene obratno



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  vjerojatno nemaš moj "kalibar"

Ma, ja dobila od muža na poklon Liscin tak da ga nisam ni probala prije kupnje.

----------


## vissnja

> Da li postoje još neki osim ovdje nabrojanih. Meni nitijedan ne paše jer su mi svi uski ispod grudiju (ili preko leđa, svejedno) i režu me. Kupila sami taj Liscin 95 C, za same grudi mi je (i dalje) malo prevelik, a ubija me neadekvatna širina   . Veće ne proizvode. Kometove su mi košarice preblizu, i puuno prevelike ako uzmem u toj veličini. Poludit ću!


Potraži malo bolje Liscine, imaju veće sigurno. Ja imam jedan 105D i jedan 110C i to su praktično jednini koje sam našla da mi odgovaraju. Jes da sam tri dana telefonom smarala ženu u Liscinom predstavništvu u Beogradu, ali isplatilo se. U Aniti me otkantali da im se ne ispalti da samo za mene naručuju D korpice   :Evil or Very Mad:   a i tri put su skuplji od Lisce.

http://www.lisca.si/hr/index.php?sv_...,13,29,621,629

----------


## we&baby

ajme koje cijene!!:? 
ovdje super grudnj. za dojenje =10 eu

----------


## čokolada

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li postoje još neki osim ovdje nabrojanih. Meni nitijedan ne paše jer su mi svi uski ispod grudiju (ili preko leđa, svejedno) i režu me. Kupila sami taj Liscin 95 C, za same grudi mi je (i dalje) malo prevelik, a ubija me neadekvatna širina   . Veće ne proizvode. Kometove su mi košarice preblizu, i puuno prevelike ako uzmem u toj veličini. Poludit ću!
> 
> 
> Potraži malo bolje Liscine, imaju veće sigurno. Ja imam jedan 105D i jedan 110C i to su praktično jednini koje sam našla da mi odgovaraju. Jes da sam tri dana telefonom smarala ženu u Liscinom predstavništvu u Beogradu, ali isplatilo se. U Aniti me otkantali da im se ne ispalti da samo za mene naručuju D korpice    a i tri put su skuplji od Lisce.
> 
> http://www.lisca.si/hr/index.php?sv_...,13,29,621,629


gledala sam taj model, ali malo me "strah" te mrežice, i šav je direktno a bradavici, a nije ni pamučni  :/

----------


## vissnja

Vidi kod mene ti nema veze gde je šav jer jastučiće nosim obavezno. A sa mrežicom stvarno nemam problema, jedino kad Nađu duuuuuugo nosim u marami pa mi pritiska cice posle budu malo išarane   :Laughing:

----------


## vissnja

Sad sam pogledala, stvarno samo 60% pamuk, ali moje cice su povelike pa bi ih pamučni teško zadržao, meni odgovara da je malo čvršći.

----------


## kikki

meni je ovaj skroz ok, perem ga na 90, nosim stalno i skroz dobro izgleda, a i udoban je. oko 150 kn.
http://www.lisca.hr/index.php?sv_path=12,13,29,219,282

----------


## stanka-vragolanka

Ja imam Liscin i jako sam zadovoljna njime  :D

----------


## Zara1

i MTČ ima grudnjake za dojenje, cijena im je oko 100 kn. kad rodim poslati  ću MM-a da mi kupi

----------


## jenny

muller,mrak su.mekan,ma super.a cijena presmijesna.ja doduse nosim 75 c,ne znam kavi su veliki brojevi i ima li kakve razlike.

----------


## Lutonjica

> meni je ovaj skroz ok, perem ga na 90, nosim stalno i skroz dobro izgleda, a i udoban je. oko 150 kn.
> http://www.lisca.hr/index.php?sv_path=12,13,29,219,282


ma da, ja svoj perem na 60 i već je poprilično ofucan  :/

----------


## MartinaK

> Nije grudnjak i nije u Zagrebu, ali ako ides ti ili neko tvoj do HMa uskoro, mozda da nabavis njihovu majicu (za dojenje)? Ja sam ju pocela nositi sad kako se blizi zima i ne zelim da mi ledja budu gola dok dojim, jer je jako duga i rastezljiva. Majica se otkopcava na tregeru isto kao grudnjak, a ima dupli sloj tkanine koji ide preko grudi. Ja u zadnje vrijeme sve cesce ne nosim grudnjak ako imam tu majicu. Moze se naci na odjelu za trudnice/mame i imaju ih u crnoj i bijeloj boji.



Baš se pitam da li ima ikakve odjeće za dojenje u Zg.  :? Koma mi je da mi se vidi trbuh i leđa kad dignem majcu, osim toga zima je!!! A ako ostavim donji dio pokriven, ispadne van cicka veća od bebine glave, pa mi bude malo nezgodno u javnosti. Nije da se imam čega sramit, ali volim biti diskretna.  :shock: 
Smišljam intenzivno nekakav model da ga sašijem, ali čemu izmišljat toplu vodu ako već postoji!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

Kamaris u Tkalči ima majce za dojenje
inače, obuci ispod majce rastezljivu potkošulju pa ti ni trbuh ni leđa neće biti goli   :Wink:

----------


## MartinaK

Da sad se sjetih anegdote! 
Inače sam imala sitne dvojkice, a u dojenju su narasle na petice. 
I sad jedan frend gleda sliku na kojoj su skoro ispale iz majce jer ju je junior potegnuo, pa veli suprugu, "Jooooj blago tebi!!!"  :Laughing:

----------


## mama Jelena

A koji su vam najudobniji?? Ja sam kupila iz Bemboline XL, ali to je veličina za moje cice u normalnom, a ne dojećem stanju, tj 80 B!!! A sad imam valjda D!!! Prodavačica je vrlo ljubezna, ali unatoč tvrdnju da se materijal rasteže, baš se i ne rasteže na OVU veličinu  :Grin:  
MEni je beba mala, i još ne idemo van, i doma uopće ne nosim grudnjak jer me svaki šavić smeta, i smeta me kad mi grudnjak stisne cice i digne ih, odmah me počnu neki trnci prolaziti...  :Sad:  

Da li je to samo prolazna faza, ili ću morat bez grudnjaka hodat okolo??? Mislim, i neki dan je tip koji reklamira neku fiksnu telefoniju buljio u njih  :Embarassed:  

Ima li nade??

----------


## MartinaK

> A koji su vam najudobniji?? Ja sam kupila iz Bemboline XL, ali to je veličina za moje cice u normalnom, a ne dojećem stanju, tj 80 B!!! A sad imam valjda D!!! Prodavačica je vrlo ljubezna, ali unatoč tvrdnju da se materijal rasteže, baš se i ne rasteže na OVU veličinu  
> MEni je beba mala, i još ne idemo van, i doma uopće ne nosim grudnjak jer me svaki šavić smeta, i smeta me kad mi grudnjak stisne cice i digne ih, odmah me počnu neki trnci prolaziti...  
> 
> Da li je to samo prolazna faza, ili ću morat bez grudnjaka hodat okolo??? Mislim, i neki dan je tip koji reklamira neku fiksnu telefoniju buljio u njih  
> 
> Ima li nade??


Veličina se mjeri prvo opsegom ispod grudi (to je raspon 75-cca.90 cm),
 a A, B, C,D, E, F... je onda razlika koja se dobije kada se oduzme opseg grudi od opsega ipod.
Najjednostavnije je doma izmjeriti barem opseg ispod, tako da znaš osnovu, a onda bi bilo dobro isprobati u trgovini da li je tio košarica C, D, ili E. 
_(Ako je žena trudna (8-9 mj) onda treba imat na umu da će se opseg ispod grudi smanjiti nakon poroda!! I ako je sad dobro, bit će preveliko poslije i onda će biti jaaako neudobno, dizat će se po leđima i neće dobro podržavat grudi. Neka se u trudnoći kopća na zadnjoj kopći, a ne na prvoj jer će u suprotnom biti definitivno preširok po porodu!!)_

Rastezlivost materijala?? Pa ono što ruka rastegne, definitivno se stisne kad ruke nema! Mora biti potpuno udoban odmah!!! 
Ako je dobar ispod grudi a i košarice su dovoljno velike, a ipak stišće, možda a se otpuste naramenice na leđima?!
Preporuka mog ginekologa je a grudnjak NE SMIJE  pritiskati, nego samo podizati! grudi. (Osim toga čini mi se da pritisak smeta i naviranje mlijeka)
Osobno koristim Anitine bešavne ( šifra modela 5075, oko 270 kn) i  jako sam zadovoljna. Vidjela sam po forumu da su dostupni i jeftiniji, a kome je što udobno je relativna stvar. Namjeravam ih nositi bar godinu dana pa mi nije prevelika cijena. 
U svakom slučaju bar prvih šest mjeseci obavezno koristim jastučiće za dojenje, pa šav ni ne bi smetao. Jedino što sam ja nosila taj grudnjak i zadnji mjesec trudnoće, pa bi me šav smetao, čak i estetski jer se nazire preko odjeće.
Nadam se da je pomoglo!  :Smile:

----------


## Thlaspi

> _(Ako je žena trudna (8-9 mj) onda treba imat na umu da će se opseg ispod grudi smanjiti nakon poroda!! I ako je sad dobro, bit će preveliko poslije i onda će biti jaaako neudobno, dizat će se po leđima i neće dobro podržavat grudi. Neka se u trudnoći kopća na zadnjoj kopći, a ne na prvoj jer će u suprotnom biti definitivno preširok po porodu!!)_


Čuj, kod mene su se nakon poroda povećale a ne smanjile, tako da sam morala kupiti nove jer su oni kupljeni u trudnoći postali premali i uzrokovali mi i mastitis....  :/  mislim da je to individualno...

A vas curke s Liscinim i Triumphovim pitam kako ih perete, na koliko stupnjeva? Voljela bih da mi što dulje traju... inače grudnjake perem ručno, ali sad uz bebača nemam puno vremena

----------


## MartinaK

> MartinaK prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _(Ako je žena trudna (8-9 mj) onda treba imat na umu da će se opseg ispod grudi smanjiti nakon poroda!! I ako je sad dobro, bit će preveliko poslije i onda će biti jaaako neudobno, dizat će se po leđima i neće dobro podržavat grudi. Neka se u trudnoći kopća na zadnjoj kopći, a ne na prvoj jer će u suprotnom biti definitivno preširok po porodu!!)_
> 
> 
> Čuj, kod mene su se nakon poroda povećale a ne smanjile, tako da sam morala kupiti nove jer su oni kupljeni u trudnoći postali premali i uzrokovali mi i mastitis....  :/  mislim da je to individualno...
> 
> A vas curke s Liscinim i Triumphovim pitam kako ih perete, na koliko stupnjeva? Voljela bih da mi što dulje traju... inače grudnjake perem ručno, ali sad uz bebača nemam puno vremena


Izgleda da je nastao nesporazum, možda sam se nespretno izrazila. Sorry! Mislim na OPSEG ISPOD GRUDI!! To bi se trebalo smanjiti. A grudi stvarno mogu biti veće po porodu, barem meni jesu u prvoj trudnoći, a u zadnjoj su bile jednako velike prije i poslije poroda, odnosno, sad nakon mjesec dana kako se ustabilila produkcija mlijeka   :Wink:  jesu nešto manje, ali i dalje je to isti grudnjak - zato mi je dobra mogućnost reguliranja naramenica.

----------


## Thlaspi

*MartinaK* sorry, sad je jasno...   :Kiss:  

još uvijek čekam odgovor za održavanje omiljenog donjeg veša...  :Cekam:

----------


## MartinaK

> *MartinaK* sorry, sad je jasno...   
> 
> još uvijek čekam odgovor za održavanje omiljenog donjeg veša...


Ja si operem ručno, dok se tuširam se namače, poslije samo isperem, svaki dan tako. A jednom sam prala na 40 na osjetljivo (svila, vuna) čak sam i poslije sušila u sušilici i ispalo je sve OK. Ovi koji su skluplji su obično po mom iskustvu i izdržljiviji. Godinu i pol sam koristila Anitin kakav i sad koristim i izgleda odlično, a da mi je dobar koristila bi ga i sad. Ja sa Liscinim pamučnim nemam dobro iskustvo, ali vjerujem ako ga održavaš "nježno" treba potrajati.

----------


## disa

Ja imam anitin koji sam skupo platila i mrzim ga zbog toga  :Grin:  ali odlican mi je,imam jedan koji sam jeftino platila,i nista ne valja,obucem ga samo slucajno nekad navece ako su ostali oprani i imam jedan skroz pamucni koji sam platila nekako izmedju i on mi je naj bolji!Sve ih otkuhavam jer imam fobiju od cistoce  :Embarassed:  i izdraju nekako,za sad dovoljno.
Anitin 40 e
pamucni 29e
i jeftini 10 e
Imam i jedan novi ali njega nisam jos ni probala niti znam koje je marke,dobila sam ga pa ga cuvam za nedaj boze kako kaze moja sveki bolnice ili sl.  :Laughing:

----------


## Irena23

Ja imam dva jeftina (miler i jos neki no name) i anitin (270 kn) i ovaj anitin je savrsen. Jos uvijek je isti kao novi, nigdje ne steze, ne zulja prakticki se moze spavati s njim ovi jeftini su mi samo dok se ovaj pere.

----------


## koksy

Ja sam jos najbolje prosla, kupila na placu po 20 kn, imam ih 4, dva veca i dva manja. Perem ih na 90, cvrsti su i prakticni.

----------


## Thlaspi

nisam uspjela pohvatati gdje ste kupile te anitine? :?

----------


## Pooh

Ja imam par iz neckermanna i ok su mi. 
S anitinim nisam bas skros zadovoljna, jer mi se zna dogoditi da se kosarica otkopca sama od sebe , a i da bi ju zakopcala mi trebaju dvije ruke.
Mozda sam nespretna, ali nikako ne mogu na brzinu ugurati kopcu u onu rupicu.
Ovi iz neckermanna su mi s te strane super, jer ju mogu zbilja bez problema za sekundu zakvaciti.

I da...meni su se cice nakon poroda jaaako povecale.

----------


## dambo

> nisam uspjela pohvatati gdje ste kupile te anitine? :?


vidla sam ih u Aniti u Gundulićevoj, ali se pripremi na paprenu cijenu

----------


## Angelina_2

e...jel smeta zica? kod cura koje su prije poroda koristile grudnjak sa zicom...

----------


## mama Jelena

Evo mene ne smeta, ali je grudnjak broj veći nego inače - nije 4 nego 5... Ali sam naramenicu skroz otpustila..

Moram izreferirati da nakon početnih iritirajućih par tjedana sada mogu nosit grudnjak :D  i ne smeta me svaki končić, očito se stvar "uhodala"!!

Krećem u potragu za još kojim dojećim, a prvo u Mueller!!  :Smile:

----------


## Palagruža

Trenutno sam 31 tj. trudna i prije poroda bih voljela nabavit 1-2 grudnjaka za dojenje, ali me muci velicina. Prije trudnoce sam noslia 80B, sada sam se ustalila na 85C, ali koji broj grudnjaka za dojenje da kupim? Mozda 80/85D?
Jasno mi je da mi nitko ne moze 100% tocno proreci koji cu broj trebati, ali svejedno bih rado cula koji savjet ...

----------


## mama_mia22

kuip si grudnjak za dojenje, korisniji je u trudnoči neg poslije jer je jako ugodan. bar je meni tak bilo.

za broj ti nemrem niš savjetovat, probaj pa vidi.

ako se kontroliraš na SD imaš u toj ulici jedan trudnički dućan kad se krene dole prma ilici na desnoj strani skroz dole (u prolazu)

sretno kupovanje!

----------


## migoh

Friška sam dojilja te ne znam kakav je izbor , cijena i kvaliteta grudnjaka ? Vidjela sam da je MTČ izbacio liniju za trudnice i mame , možda netko ima njihov ? Anta drži cijenu , da li i vrijede ?

----------


## Bebinja

ja imam oni od lisce,meni je grozan i već se raspao.
imam i drugi od lisce,obični pamučni,bijeli i puno mi je ugodniji.

----------


## the enchantress

Ja imam Mullerove grudnjake. Zadovoljna sam, ali ih mogu nositi samo po kući, pogotovo sada po ovim vrućinama. vire mi ispod svake majice bez rukava!

znate li gdje mogu kupiti neke malo više 'seksi', da su više rezani. košarica mi je d ili e, ovisi o modelu. a možda takvih grudnjaka niti nema u tim košaricama tj veličinama??????

----------


## betty blue

> Ja imam Mullerove grudnjake. Zadovoljna sam, ali ih mogu nositi samo po kući, pogotovo sada po ovim vrućinama. vire mi ispod svake majice bez rukava!
> 
> znate li gdje mogu kupiti neke malo više 'seksi', da su više rezani. košarica mi je d ili e, ovisi o modelu. a možda takvih grudnjaka niti nema u tim košaricama tj veličinama??????


mene ovo isto zanima
baš zbog tih šatorskih krila mi i idu na živce ti grudnjaci za dojenje...jel se to nosi cijeli dojeći staž ili se nakon nekog vremena može preći na obične grunjake?

----------


## zoza

grudnjaci za dojenje nisu imperativ tijekom dojenja.
ne preporučuju se grudnjaci sa žicom, i preuski grudnjaci, a jesu li za dojenje ili ne, nije uopće bitno.
Meni su grudnjaci za dojenje nepraktični, otkopčaj, pa zakopčaj... sto puta dnevno... koristim obične...

Treba paziti da grudnjaci nisu uski, jer uska odjeća i grudnjaci (pogotovo oni sa žicom) mogu uzrokovati zastoj mlijeka.

----------


## the enchantress

> grudnjaci za dojenje nisu imperativ tijekom dojenja.
> ne preporučuju se grudnjaci sa žicom, i preuski grudnjaci, a jesu li za dojenje ili ne, nije uopće bitno.
> Meni su grudnjaci za dojenje nepraktični, otkopčaj, pa zakopčaj... sto puta dnevno... koristim obične...
> 
> Treba paziti da grudnjaci nisu uski, jer uska odjeća i grudnjaci (pogotovo oni sa žicom) mogu uzrokovati zastoj mlijeka.


jel ih dižeš gore ili povlačiš dolje. kužiš što pitam?

----------


## zoza

dižem gore   :Grin:

----------


## migoh

Kupila jesam neki od lisce i od kometa , vidjet ćemo koliko će izdržati ...mislim da ću i ja nabaviti tako neki obični da mogu i ja nositi normalnu majicu ...te ću  'podizati' gore   :Grin:

----------


## piplica

Da li je netko negdje vidjeo za kupiti pamučne grudnjake za dojenje koji imaju široke naramenice? 
Grudi mi prvih par mjeseci nakon poroda budu teške kao olovo, pa mi se ove obične naramenice sve "upile" između ramena i vrata...

----------


## betty blue

> grudnjaci za dojenje nisu imperativ tijekom dojenja.
> ne preporučuju se grudnjaci sa žicom, i preuski grudnjaci, a jesu li za dojenje ili ne, nije uopće bitno.
> Meni su grudnjaci za dojenje nepraktični, otkopčaj, pa zakopčaj... sto puta dnevno... koristim obične...
> 
> Treba paziti da grudnjaci nisu uski, jer uska odjeća i grudnjaci (pogotovo oni sa žicom) mogu uzrokovati zastoj mlijeka.


a tvrđe košarice mogu? šta onda da povadim žice na običnom grudnjaku?

i meni se čini jednostavnije povlačiti dolje ali to je možda zato što imam osjetljive bradavice...

----------


## jkitanov

Meni oni iz Prenatala za dojilje imaju dobre naramenice, a koštali oko160kn.

----------


## piplica

> Meni oni iz Prenatala za dojilje imaju dobre naramenice, a koštali oko160kn.


To su dobri grudnjaci, ali naramenice su uobičajene širine... :/

----------


## lore

ja iskreno mislim da su ti grudnjaci potpuno nepotrebni..ja sam kupila 2 anita modela i platila ih porpilicno (imaju prozirne naramenice), jedan se zeznuo relativno odmah u pranju na 30 stupnjeva..odlijepila se naramenica..kasnije sam koristila svoje benetton pamucne grudnjake duplo jeftinije, duplo ljepse i jednako udobne..na kraju balade spiskala sam 600, 700 kn bezveze

----------


## a72

Cure, je li neka od vas probala *OVAJ* grudnjak? I kakva su iskustva? 
Nemam priliku kupiti te koje spominjete osim liscine koji mi i  nisu nista posebno cvrsti ,gledala sam ih,sasvim lagani,kao za spavanje...a cijena je skoro kao ovaj za koji pitam.

----------

